

YouTube Redesigns Around ‘Channels’ Strategy - Antelope
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/12/01/youtube-redesigns-around-channels-strategy/?mod=google_news_blog

======
zacharypinter
Youtube continues to be one of the most frustrating sites to navigate, and
this new redesign is no different.

Take this query result for example:

[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=republican+debat...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=republican+debate+november+22)

Every single video title gets truncated, removing the most valuable piece of
information (which part it is).

And a playlist:

[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL34F010EEF9D45FB8&...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL34F010EEF9D45FB8&feature=playlist-
comment)

Barely get a few characters to show what the videos are actually about.

And a channel:

[http://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleTechTalks?blend=3&ob=4...](http://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleTechTalks?blend=3&ob=4#p/u/0/Ek-
SkrGVyjY)

You can't even hover over the titles to see the full video description here.
You have to click on them, which stops your current video from playing.

Am I missing something? Does anybody know of an alternative Youtube interface
(userscript, app, site, etc) that isn't so frustrating?

------
stock_toaster
I am really put off by this new design.

Google continues to strike out with me in the swath of recent redesigns. I
have become more turned off and turned away from Google services as a result,
and actively seek alternatives to many services I was previously happy with. I
readily admit that I am an outlier, and probably no longer part of Google's
target audience.

Still, I wonder what level of navel gazing has led Google as a whole to
consider some of these redesigns as improvements...though I did hear (rumor)
from an acquaintance that many people's bonuses are directly tied to
'integrating google+ and new designs', so maybe that is the reason.

